# Bond Swamp!



## 35 Whelen (Sep 27, 2015)

My son, son-in-law, and I were drawn for the December 4-5 hunt!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 27, 2015)

Good luck! It's a beautiful place.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm just curious where the closest camping area is to here. My group got lucky and drew two duck hunts, and we prefer to camp over staying in a hotel...


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ocmulgee WMA isn't too far from there. I'd hog hunt during midday.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 24, 2015)

There's a motel that's not far.  Bring a can of Raid...


----------



## 27metalman (Nov 22, 2015)

Been in middle Georgia my whole life... I have no idea where to tell you to camp.  My wife would say the Marriott on Coliseum Drive.


----------

